# The greatest catch :)



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Hey fellas,

Happy Days 

Been a crazy last couple of days, but I finally was able to reel this keeper in 
New baby Slayer (Clodagh) has arrived. Both baby and Mom are doing well. Thanks for all the support guys. 

Hope everyone's spring season is treating them as well as mine is 

MS


----------



## Musky Lip (Jan 5, 2011)

Wow, Congrats!


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Congrats!!


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

Congrats! what a catch


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Awesome, congrats!!!

Rod


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

where? on what lure? what presentation? whats the weight? LOL


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Congrats to you and your lady MS. Your first?


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks again fellas for all the kind words.

yup, out first......when will i be able to get some sleep again ?????? 

Good stuff!

MS


----------



## radar3321 (Feb 27, 2012)

Congratulations to you and the misses

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Looks like a future Musky slayer to me! Congrats.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Congrats! When do you see her catching her first ski? :B


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Beautiful! Congratulations!!!


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Man look at all that blond hair. Never seen a baby that blond before.

Is this your first?


----------



## Pikopath (Jan 18, 2009)

Congrats MS!!

Michael


----------

